
Ask HN: More Sites Like Gwern.net? - Nikhiil
Falling in love with the writing style and the quality of research at gwern.net. wanting to find more sites that offer similar experiences or maybe something completely different but still intriguing.
======
kickscondor
There is no place quite like Gwern’s. But still, for interesting hypertext,
perhaps see:

* [https://meaningness.com](https://meaningness.com)

* [https://philosopher.life](https://philosopher.life)

* [https://ribbonfarm.com](https://ribbonfarm.com)

* [https://nadiaeghbal.com](https://nadiaeghbal.com)

* [https://subpixel.space](https://subpixel.space)

* [https://slatestarcodex.com](https://slatestarcodex.com) (adjacent to gwern somehow)

I make it my business to dig up sites like these.
[https://kickscondor.com](https://kickscondor.com)

------
jborichevskiy
Similar thread from a few days ago with good responses.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21928170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21928170)

